# Network exploitation tool for Android



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

So last year I wrote a multi-purpose, multi-threaded network exploitation tool for linux in C. The tool (known as Howl (Hacking On Work's Lan)) can handle ARP Poisoning, DNS Poisoning, DHCP Exhuastion, HTTP Request Handling (Which can be used to exploit browsers), Cookie Stealing, MAC Flooding, and TCP Flooding all at the same time! :smile3:

Well I just ported it to Android and its working! But I need some help writing a front-end for it in Java. The Java front-end really just needs to pass arguments to the shell and reflect terminal output. The only problem is I dont know a lick of Java. So I was wondering if anyone wants to help me write the front end? Howl will of course be a cost free, and ad free app.

Also if anyone wants to help with option testing let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

tcpninja said:


> So last year I wrote a multi-purpose, multi-threaded network exploitation tool for linux in C. The tool (known as Howl (Hacking On Work's Lan)) can handle ARP Poisoning, DNS Poisoning, DHCP Exhuastion, HTTP Request Handling (Which can be used to exploit browsers), Cookie Stealing, MAC Flooding, and TCP Flooding all at the same time! :smile3:
> 
> Well I just ported it to Android and its working! But I need some help writing a front-end for it in Java. The Java front-end really just needs to pass arguments to the shell and reflect terminal output. The only problem is I dont know a lick of Java. So I was wondering if anyone wants to help me write the front end? Howl will of course be a cost free, and ad free app.
> 
> ...


if you need an example of how to pass shell commands you are welcome to kang any of this you want: 
github.com/n00bware/android_apps_propmodder

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm interested...


----------



## timcampbell (Jun 10, 2011)

i am definitely interested...send me the app to test!!!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you need help coding or testing ... what do you have so far? What needs to happpen for the exploid to work ie what do you need coded? Front end to script or is your exploit in java?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RileyGrant (Jun 30, 2011)

He needs someone to write the ui that puts the user input into a shell then puts the shell output onto the ui.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

